# Tweezers: Straight or Curved ???



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

I have been debating what kind of tweezers I should get..Straight or Curved each are about 10 inches long? 

What do you all recommend? Your Thoughts?....I see the curved tweezers being used for foreground plants...straight tweezers for stem plants....hmmm.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have straight now, and would probably prefer bent... so I just ordered some bent ones on ebay. I'll let you know whats up in a few weeks when I have them.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i think what more important is the size of the tip, the smaller the better/easier to plant small foreground plants like HC


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I have both, 2 bent and 2 straight. I think it depends on how you use it. But over all I prefer bent over straight, just because I can plant certain corners easier.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I also have both and I preffer the curved one.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i have both, i like the bent
size of tip does matter like mentioned above


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

STraigth, just use it on a angle to plant it, I find going down in a 45 degress and pushing them in in that angle works the best to keep them in while getting the tweezers out.


----------

